# Last Dinner on eastbound Capitol Limited?



## dengor (Feb 14, 2017)

I will be boarding the eastbound Capitol Limited in South Bend. Time is 9:09 PM.

Will the Dining Car still be serving dinner then?

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2017)

Dinner is by reservation only. Do you have a room or are you in coach?

If in coach, most likely no. If in a room, ask your SCA. He or she may have made a reservation for you. Normally dinner goes until 8:30 or so, but since dinner started on Central Time (and South Bend is Eastern Time), they may still be serving. I have heard then callling dinner reservations well after 9:30 or 10 pm local time.


----------



## gatelouse (Feb 14, 2017)

The one time I boarded 30 at South Bend in sleeper, the SCA handed me a dinner reservation and sent me straight to the diner.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 15, 2017)

I remember eating dinner when we arrived at South Bend, so as long as 40 is on time Dinner shouldn't be a problem. Like said before, a good SCA should already have a reservation for you.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Feb 15, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> I remember eating dinner when we arrived at South Bend, so as long as 40 is on time Dinner shouldn't be a problem.


I'm pretty sure the 40 is a typo but I'd love it to not be a typo!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 15, 2017)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember eating dinner when we arrived at South Bend, so as long as 40 is on time Dinner shouldn't be a problem.
> ...


Yep, bring back the Broadway Ltd.!( even though it was carded as #29 out of NY)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yep a typo, should have been 30, sorry. Long day that day.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 17, 2017)

Is this one of those things that can be added to the PNR ahead of time or does it rely entirely on the SCA?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rely on the SCA and LSA. On a recent TE trip, I had the LSA greet me as I was entering my room to ask about Dinner, that she had a space if I wanted to eat. I said yes, she asked that I come to the DC quickly. After a few minutes putting my things in my room and washing my hands, I was sitting with three others who had just ordered, but we were all severed our meals together.


----------



## FormerOBS (Feb 19, 2017)

When making your reservation, ask the Agent to put a Transportation Notice on your reservation. This will give your Attendant a notification on his/her manifest at the beginning of the trip. The SCA can then make arrangements for your reservation so that the dining car crew know you are coming. Transportation Notices are routinely used to notify the Attendant of special needs of all kinds. They are usually used to notify the Attendant of such things as meals in room, service animals, wheelchair assistance, etc. They can be used for this type of thing, too.

Tom


----------

